# Western Truck Side Frame for F250 F350 Like New



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

I am selling a Truck Side Western Plow Frame that fits F250 / F350 yrs 2017 or Newer.
This is a Like New Frame and complete with mounting hardware.
Local Pick Up Only (Palatine, IL. ) or you pay shipping.

$350.00 takes it

847/489-6000 CJ


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Still available?


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, its available


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok. Want to verify that this will fit a 2019 Ford F-350 and connect to my wise out with the ultra mount system (not ultra mount 2). Also would need approximate shipping cost to commercial address to zip code 26003. 
Thanks


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes it will fit 2017 or newer F350 & F250, Yes it will fit your Wide Out thats what we ran......I'll get the shipping cost and get back to you. Thanks


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok. Appreciate it.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Any luck on shipping cost?


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

My buddy Matt back home is getting me a price from UPS...sorry for the delay, I'm in NC helping family prepare for the storm. He said he will get a price tomorrow from UPS and I can get back to you then.

Thanks


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Propony said:


> My buddy Matt back home is getting me a price from UPS...sorry for the delay, I'm in NC helping family prepare for the storm. He said he will get a price tomorrow from UPS and I can get back to you then.
> 
> Thanks


No worries. Getting family & friends prepared for this storm is much more important. Prayers for everyone's safety


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Scott Taylor said:


> No worries. Getting family & friends prepared for this storm is much more important. Prayers for everyone's safety


Thank you.

UPS said $85.00 standard freight.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Scott Taylor said:


> No worries. Getting family & friends prepared for this storm is much more important. Prayers for everyone's safety


$85 shipped via UPS Ground....let me know. Thanks


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Propony said:


> $85 shipped via UPS Ground....let me know. Thanks


WOW! I was thinking $50.00 range. I know it's heavy & all but geese lol. I appreciate all your time but shipping is too much.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Scott Taylor said:


> WOW! I was thinking $50.00 range. I know it's heavy & all but geese lol. I appreciate all your time but shipping is too much.


If I eat $35 of shipping, r u interested?


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Do you have all the bolts, nuts & washers?


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Scott Taylor said:


> Do you have all the bolts, nuts & washers?


Yes


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok then. I'd like to make an offer that would be beneficial to the both of us. $300.00 for the mount and all nuts/bolts/washers,etc. I will give you my UPS account number, so the shipping will cost you nothing. All I ask is that you package everything up very well and then take it to a UPS store. Let me know your thoughts.
Thanks
Scott


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Scott Taylor said:


> Ok then. I'd like to make an offer that would be beneficial to the both of us. $300.00 for the mount and all nuts/bolts/washers,etc. I will give you my UPS account number, so the shipping will cost you nothing. All I ask is that you package everything up very well and then take it to a UPS store. Let me know your thoughts.
> Thanks
> Scott


Hey Scott

I'll do that deal.....you can PayPal me the $300.00 and also give me your UPS Acct Number, I will ship once the money is received and supply you with the tracking number


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Propony said:


> Hey Scott
> 
> I'll do that deal.....you can PayPal me the $300.00 and also give me your UPS Acct Number, I will ship once the money is received and supply you with the tracking number


Ok great! I need your email address so I can send you the money via PayPal or you can send me a invoice . My PayPal email is 
[email protected]


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Let me know this evening or tomorrow. I’d like to have these in hand on Thursday of this week which means it would need to be shipped on Tuesday.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Email sent


----------

